# one ear up one ear down



## custer28 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey my diesel was born sept 15th so hes like 5 and a half months, his ears alternated being up when he was a puppy but dropped when he started teething now for about a week, one ear is constantly up the other is not so much...the base is up but the top is flopped over and only "appears" to be up if his head is in a position where gravity is holding it up. The other day i saw it stand up while he was sitting still for like 1 minute then went back down but that's it. Ive been told to give him cottage cheese with his food which ive been doing for several days...advice? Opinion? Is it rare for 1 ear to go up but not the other? Is the fact that the 1 ear is up mean anything? He just lost his last canine tooth, a lot of his adult teeth are just breaking through the skin though...everything i read says teething ends by 5 months which hes past nd his teeth are still coming in...just looking for some advice and opinions on it. Obviously i love him either way it would just be ideal if the ear went up.

-ryan


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Ryan. My pup's breeder said to add plain live culture yogurt to his food to strengthen ear cartridge. 
I gave Finn a couple tbs. of plain Greek yogurt with his meals.

My friend's GSD's ears went up permanently when he turned 7 months.


----------

